# My Photography Introduction



## Art of Emotion (Oct 13, 2010)

Hello all, 

I'm new here and thought I'd share my website. C&C are welcome. We've just changed the name as my husband and I wanted it to be a bit more personal. I mainly do weddings but have dabbled in Performance Arts which I found to be very fun.

Any ways here you go:

Barnhart Photography


----------

